# Me in Studio Fix Fluid NC45 (pics)



## Caramel_QT (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't know about this one. I wasn't WOW'ed with this like I was with Tech. I know a lot of folk swear by this one, but I'm really on the fence...I need to love $30 dollar foundation, lol.

Tell me the truth: do I look ashy??? I think I didn't moisturize enough too. With Studio Tech I use an oil free moisturizer since it's already so creamy (olay complete all day w/ spf 15 for combo/oily skin). I think I may need to pair this fdtn with a richer moisturizer since this fdtn is so matte already.

So here goes:


What do you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## marciagordon189 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think you look Beautiful.....Not Ashy.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 12, 2008)

You look fab!  I love it!


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 12, 2008)

It would be alot easier to determine the "truth" of the color in the sunlight, without flash photography, as Studio Fix has SPF protection ingredients that reflect the flash of cameras, making the face look lighter in pictures than it may actually be.

As it is right now though, I do think your face is a bit washed out. Perhaps also try using it only where you need to. You look like you have decent texture as far as your face is concerned.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Yeah I looked at myself in the natural light and was really unsure, which is why I decided to photograph and get some input. I think nc50 may be too dark tho. I dunno...we'll see...

Thanks again!

Oh, and I can't seem to get the darn flash off...I'm going to go fiddle around with the camera and see if I can get some truer pics of how the fdtn looks.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 15, 2008)

Why can't I see your pic? There's just a Nivea ad in its place. I have this foundation in NC50 but I haven't used it yet cos I'm sure the MUA in the Harlem branch picked the wrong one out for me ...it looks too dark on me. I think I need NC45.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Why can't I see your pic? There's just a Nivea ad in its place. I have this foundation in NC50 but I haven't used it yet cos I'm sure the MUA in the Harlem branch picked the wrong one out for me ...it looks too dark on me. I think I need NC45._

 
Hey girl, yeah I took the pics down, b/c I felt weird just having them up there, since I'd already gotten a few responses. I'll put one of them back up for you though.

Anyway, the SFF I'm still kind of if-y on. I'm finding it hard getting used to the matte texture. I dries up as I'm putting it on my face. I do like how it looks, I must say though. I just think I'm going to have to get used to the difference between this and Studio Tech, which I had been using since December. Prior to that I was using the Studio Fix powder foundation (since like the age of 16 and I'm 31 now!).

Anywho for now the NC45 is a pretty good match, but it won't carry me through the summer - I will def have to purchase the next darker shade (NC50) I think...I love me some sun and in the summer I get DARK, lol.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 15, 2008)

You are NOT 31 - get outta here!!! I hope I look half as good as you when I hit my thirties!

It looks fine, you don't look ashy at all. You look gorgeous! If in doubt, add a lil' bronzer on top. Actually MSF powder would be great for adding a lil' colour if you wanted.

Hmmm maybe I'll try my NC50 tomorrow cos I'm darker than you and it's what the MUA used in store on me. My boyf said it looked fine and was the right shade so maybe it was more the fact that I was convinced that my makeup looked caked on and that's put me off using it!  MUA's always make my makeup look so heavy and I hate it!!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL...yeah girlie I'm def 31, thanks for the compliment tho - you made my evening, lol!

Good luck with the foundation, if in doubt, post pics!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 15, 2008)

I think it looks great and the only reason you might be thinking you look slightly ashy is the flash photography. I get the same look in flash photography with my SFF. I love it though and think it looks the most natural on me in terms of MAC foundations. Im NC50


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks brown suga lady. It's the wierdest thing though, this SFF stuff. I love how it looks when it's all said and done - it really does match my skintone and doesn't clash with my neck and chest area at all, but when I first start dabbing it on...I think ugh...why does it look so chalky??? But, then it absorbs and settles and looks quite natural. I then apply my MSF natural in dark and buff my face with my kabuki and then I'm looking flawless! Gotta love MAC


----------



## benzito_714 (Apr 16, 2008)

With SFF I def. have to use moisturizer. I made the mistake of not putting any on under the SFF and boy did I regret it. I went to a concert thinking I was looking like a million bucks instead I looked like a zombie-a sexy one but still a zombie. I still love SFF b/c it compliments my skin and covers my imperfections. When I get some disposable income I will probably pick up some Tech too.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Apr 16, 2008)

try taking a photo outside with the flash still on. this way, you can get a true recommendation. I had to do that when I posted a photo of me in the MSF thread.

that aside, I think it suits you just fine. I have to use a rich moisturizer like Ponds cold cream before I use any foundation [except for revlon, I have to go oil free due to it being so rich], including super matte ones. 

and I think the same thing with my foundations ["when did I get that pale, wtf"], but once it settles, it matches. luckily I already have foundations for when I get all dark, so I won't have to re-buy anything. :]


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_Thanks brown suga lady. It's the wierdest thing though, this SFF stuff. I love how it looks when it's all said and done - it really does match my skintone and doesn't clash with my neck and chest area at all, but when I first start dabbing it on...I think ugh...why does it look so chalky??? But, then it absorbs and settles and looks quite natural. I then apply my MSF natural in dark and buff my face with my kabuki and then I'm looking flawless! Gotta love MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's exactly what I love about it. It goes on really REALLY matte but for me that works great because I have a very oily T-Zone. Once it settles, its a flawless natural finish and even hours later I'm still looking natural and not like a glowing disco ball. I was amazed I didn't have to blot my Tzone often...hardly at all!


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 16, 2008)

I know in pictures my foundation does that..but match perfect...so what I do is change the OEV on my camera setting ..


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 17, 2008)

ashy? heck no! i wanna buy this foundation soo badly! your skin looks airbrushed. 

oh question! does it wear off and look oily/like you have no makeup on by midday? that's what studio fix powder does on me (i'm oily!!) if i use it by itself.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_ashy? heck no! i wanna buy this foundation soo badly! your skin looks airbrushed. 

oh question! does it wear off and look oily/like you have no makeup on by midday? that's what studio fix powder does on me (i'm oily!!) if i use it by itself._

 
Thanks! Loving the airbrush comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That is the look I'm aiming for! LOL...

I'm finding that I stay matte longer than I did with Studio Tech, however, I do need to touch up with my blot powder around 2pm-ish (I put my makeup on around 6:15 am). Not a big deal though. I'm really growing to love this foundation. I will def repurchase.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 17, 2008)

Woah your pure GLAMOUR especially in the first pic with your hair down and everything.

Your foundation looks really good, it doesn't make you look 'ashy' as such but I agree with one of the posters above you do look a tad washed out. Only a bit but.


----------



## 1QTPie (Apr 17, 2008)

I think the Studio Tech looks great on you. I can see the difference with the Studio Fix, but not as much as I see in some people's pictures so your application is flawless. You look great, very pretty.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1QTPie* 

 
_I think the Studio Tech looks great on you. I can see the difference with the Studio Fix, but not as much as I see in some people's pictures so your application is flawless. You look great, very pretty._

 
Wow. Thanks guys. I can see the diff too, but the Tech is quite greasy now that the weather isn't so cold and dry. If you notice in the pic where I'm wearing the Studio Tech, I'm all broken out along my hairline and by my eyebrows. My pores were getting majorly clogged. So I had too cool it with the Tech for now. I will certainly return to it next Fall and Winter though. I LOVE Studio Tech. I like Studio Fix Fluid. I need the SFF though b/c I need something oil free and matte right now.

Thanks so much for your input - this board is awesome!!! I appreciate all the sincere and honest responses!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_Thanks! Loving the airbrush comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. That is the look I'm aiming for! LOL...

I'm finding that I stay matte longer than I did with Studio Tech, however, I do need to touch up with my blot powder around 2pm-ish (I put my makeup on around 6:15 am). Not a big deal though. I'm really growing to love this foundation. I will def repurchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
hm, seriously? I put on my makeup about 15-20 minutes to 7 am, and school ends at 2:20 PM, so that sounds really promising. I may end up ditching my primer/powder combo if this is the case - its been getting warmer here [though our Louisiana weather is flip floppy - it went from being 80 one day, and then 30 the next]. I'm liking the sound of this stuff.


----------



## jmj2k (Jul 23, 2008)

I didn't get to see your picture...could you please post it again?


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm curious as well.  I'm new here, and am hearing great things about SFF but have yet to purchase.  I am usually matched at MAC with NW45, but that's usually because that's what I tell the MA what shade i've used in the past.  I am thinking I might be an NC45 but I wanted to check out your pics.  In any case the next time I go to MAC I do want to purchase SFF, but I'll make sure not to tell the MA what color I think I am and see what he or she matches me up with.


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Aug 18, 2008)

I can't see any pics????


----------

